# combat hapkido



## drummingman (Dec 27, 2006)

i have heard about this style before over the years.i just found out that there is a place in my area that teaches this style.here is the website http://hapkidosdc.com/index.html
what do you all think of this style of martial arts? from what i can tell it looks killer.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 27, 2006)

Have you actually started training in anything yet, or are you still researching?

Use the search feature.  There is a lot of information here about Combat Hapkido and GM Pellegrini.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2006)

Best way to find out if you like it is go and try a class or two and see if it is what you want from a Self defense or Martial art prespective.
Best of luck to you


----------



## Drac (Dec 27, 2006)

Started studying Combat Hapkido a few years ago and I love it..Like Terry posted try a class or two..The best way for exposure is to attend a seminar conducted by GM Pellegrini..That's what did it for me..


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 27, 2006)

And as always the teacher makes the differance, I know mine does for me. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2006)

Drac said:


> Started studying Combat Hapkido a few years ago and I love it..Like Terry posted try a class or two..The best way for exposure is to attend a seminar conducted by GM Pellegrini..That's what did it for me..


 
From all accounts from people that I know who have some Combat Hapkido training it is a great system.


----------



## drummingman (Dec 27, 2006)

doc clean said:


> Have you actually started training in anything yet, or are you still researching?
> 
> Use the search feature. There is a lot of information here about Combat Hapkido and GM Pellegrini.


i juts sprung my ankle last week so im waiting to get started.


----------



## drummingman (Dec 28, 2006)

this style does look very cool though.i hope to go check out a class soon.
do any of you know of a website that can give me some good info on this style? i went to the home page of this style and its down for now.


----------



## Hand Sword (Dec 28, 2006)

I remember reading statements from Mr. Pelligrini years back, when this style first came about. I loved the idea of dojo time being for self defense, and the fitness stuff, for personal time. Having an old school mind set about the arts, I loved it! I hope this is still the way it's done.


----------



## Drac (Dec 28, 2006)

Hand Sword said:


> I remember reading statements from Mr. Pelligrini years back, when this style first came about. I loved the idea of dojo time being for self defense, and the fitness stuff, for personal time. Having an old school mind set about the arts, I loved it! I hope this is still the way it's done.


 
His mindset has not changed..I encourage anyone that is afforded the oppertunity to attend a seminar with GM Pellegrini..


----------



## drummingman (Jan 1, 2007)

from what i have seen this is the style at this point that i want to try.i just have to wait for my foot to get better.
i still hope to go watch a class soon and i have been doing some reading about the style on line.


----------



## Haze (Jan 1, 2007)

Some basic info on Combat Hapkido
http://www.ichf.com/


----------



## Drac (Jan 1, 2007)

drummingman said:


> from what i have seen this is the style at this point that i want to try.i just have to wait for my foot to get better.
> i still hope to go watch a class soon and i have been doing some reading about the style on line.


 
Reading is good, but the real test is out there on the mat...Keep us posted..


----------



## kroh (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes please do and and good luck with the ankle...

Regards, 
Walt


----------



## Drac (Jan 2, 2007)

kroh said:


> good luck with the ankle...
> 
> Regards,
> Walt


 
Yep..


----------



## MasterMcGowan (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi my name is Master McGowan and I am a 4th Dan in Combat Hapkido, have been studying for many years with G.M P and recommend the ICHF to anyone who is looking for a practical system to train in, please visit the ICHF at www.ichf.com if you have any other concerns, or contact me I would be more than happy to answer any question's you may have, good luck and hope the ankle gets better soon.
www.chandlerkarate.com


----------



## Drac (Jan 6, 2007)

MasterMcGowan said:


> Hi my name is Master McGowan and I am a 4th Dan in Combat Hapkido, have been studying for many years with G.M P and recommend the ICHF to anyone who is looking for a practical system


 
Welcome Sir..Stop over to the Meet and Greet forum and introduce yourself to the rest of us...


----------



## drummingman (Jan 7, 2007)

MasterMcGowan said:


> Hi my name is Master McGowan and I am a 4th Dan in Combat Hapkido, have been studying for many years with G.M P and recommend the ICHF to anyone who is looking for a practical system to train in, please visit the ICHF at www.ichf.com if you have any other concerns, or contact me I would be more than happy to answer any question's you may have, good luck and hope the ankle gets better soon.
> www.chandlerkarate.com


thanks.if i have any questions i'll make sure to ask you.


----------

